# hiring and work ethic



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Nope. Pretty much the 70's-80's IBM dress code except for the suits.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Leo G said:


> No facial hair? I've had a mustache since it showed up. And you would disqualify me a job because of that? I could understand no foot long beards and such, but no facial hair?


No facial hair that will interfere with the proper fit of a respirator. Santa need not apply! :no:


----------



## OKMrazor (Aug 8, 2009)

I know a company that does predominantly $3-20 million homes. Excellent staff of 10 or so, all or at least most of whom had been with the company for 10+ years. 

A couple of years ago one of their best carpenters had an operation (a few, actually) to change gender.

They had never had, nor needed a dress code. Some murky grey areas arose. I understand for legal reasons implementing one needed to not be directly focused on "one" employee.

What an HR headache, I can imagine. The owner of the co. apparently handled everything very well. The staff, so so. Most companys will likely not have to face this kind of challenge, though.

Personally, I always wear a collared shirt and try to look presentable. There are many extremely qualified people who don't look the part though, and this is an industry that is tough to judge a book by its cover.


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

OKMrazor said:


> What an HR headache, I can imagine. The owner of the co. apparently handled everything very well. The staff, so so. Most companys will likely not have to face this kind of challenge, though.


I don't see why adding 'females' to the dress code would be singling anyone out. As long as they didn't say 'All trannies must wear bra and no mini-skirts'. Hate to have to climb up the ladder behind that.

There's a mechanic around here that had one of his guys become 'Tiffany', or as we prefer... 'Stiff Tiff'. Then again maybe he's had the second surgery and that's not approp.


----------



## SafetyPro (Dec 23, 2010)

*Hiring and Work Ethic*



torchd33 said:


> I do understand that and i hire people that hav the piercings if there experience is worth and these guys usually have no problem with my rules and adhere to them. Some of my best employees have had piercings, Its mainly the fresh laborers, they conform until they get in good and show me that they are excellent workers anddo have the potential to become skilled operators or finishers or whatever, then they think they are unstoppable and dont think its aserious rule, and it makes it tough for me to let them go. I tell them over and over but some people just dont get it. Im not the only one with this type of safety rule in my area, but a lot of it is not enforced because they are bigger companies.


It is your show and the safety concerns are part of what you represent.
My point is that you have your own beliefs as to what is required to ensure a safe work site and you should stick with it. If it concerns you about piercings let the new hires know from day one and what the consequences are. 

Again it is your business and if these guys want a signed pay check they have to follow your rules.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I have ear rings and a nose ring. I don't wear the nose ring to work, big safety hazard. And for my ears, I just have small retainers that are near impossible to get stuck to something. This wasn't enforced on me by someone else, I made this decision myself. I have had a piercing torn out before, it sucks. I am not risking it again. The tearing out wasn't at work, it was while flying football with some friends.


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

Schmidt & Co said:


> No facial hair that will interfere with the proper fit of a respirator. Santa need not apply! :no:


Yeah, I could see a big bushy beard getting in the way of a respirator. My goatee usually gets trimmed down lower the day before I use one, otherwise it's too poofy to provide a decent seal. While I do have facial hair, I keep it trimmed and the rest of my face shaved.


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

Schmidt & Co said:


> No facial hair that will interfere with the proper fit of a respirator. Santa need not apply! :no:


What if he waxed his beard? As in put a coat of wax on. If I remember right this can give a good seal but then I could be wrong...


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

tbronson said:


> What if he waxed his beard? As in put a coat of wax on. If I remember right this can give a good seal but then I could be wrong...


As long as he can pass a fit test. But I don't think OSHA would let that one get by..........


----------



## trueandsquare (Apr 20, 2011)

txgencon said:


> Gee, I guess I am old school. No tobacco use of any kind. No facial hair, no visible tattoos and no visible piercings. Drug tests before hiring and random testing afterwards. Breath-based alcohol testing if I smell it.


Wow,,, IMHO,,,,that can cut down the work force drastically,,


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

If it's good enough for *Disney*, it's good enough for my company.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...So I have found that many of our sterotypes are holding true. For me anyway. The best carpenters I have worked with and for are clean shaven, no tats or piercing, short hair and don't dress like slobs. They don't smoke, drink excessivly or do drugs. 

The people I know who have tats, do drugs, dress like slobs...are all crap workers and carpenters.

How you take care of yourself does reflect on how you take care of your work.


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

Some guys just don't have their ***** together. They've got too many problems to be able to focus any extra time on work. Their lives are a mess and they're constantly playing catch up. They can never seem to afford quality tools or a reliable vehicle because they've gotten into too much debt in the past. Also, they are unable to budget for the future because cash burns holes in their pockets.

I knew a guy that had 2 DUIs and almost couldn't get hired on to his company because of them. He didn't have a bank account because he'd overdrafted and ditched pretty much every one near his home, so he had to leave 2 hours early every Friday to drive all the way across town to his company's bank to cash his check. The way I see it, that 2 hours cost him 100 hours a year, and he got paid *by the job* so it was a lot of money out of his pocket if you think about it. 

He also had ruined his credit in the past and had to declare bankruptcy. Despite this, when his wife's car broke down, instead of buying a cheap used one he could afford, he bought his wife a newer car costing about 12K. Thing is, because the last-chance credit agencies won't roll taxes into the loan (and he didn't pay those taxes), so his wife got pulled over one day and lost her license for driving a car with no tags. So instead of buying her a reasonable used car, now he's saddled with an expensive car payment for a car he can't use, and he has to drive her to work every morning just adding one more thing that is getting in between him and his work. 

Meanwhile, the truck he currently has is on its last legs with about 250K on it. Despite all this, instead of making budgets and prioritizing, he still takes the time to look at new 40K trucks at dealerships with all the bells and whistles instead of a reliable used vehicle to keep him moving in the right direction.

So basically, the guy's life is a mess that I wouldn't wish on anyone other than as punishment for a violent criminal.

As far as the quality of his work goes, he's acceptable for most non-discerning customers, but he cuts too many corners to be considered a true craftsman. If he had his life together, I'm sure that would make a difference.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> ...So I have found that many of our sterotypes are holding true. For me anyway. The best carpenters I have worked with and for are clean shaven, no tats or piercing, short hair and don't dress like slobs. They don't smoke, drink excessivly or do drugs.
> 
> The people I know who have tats, do drugs, dress like slobs...are all crap workers and carpenters.
> 
> How you take care of yourself does reflect on how you take care of your work.


You are painting with a pretty broad brush aren't you? I have a couple of tat's and some hair. I quit doing drugs many many years ago. I wanted to live longer I guess. I busted more bunks of lumber built more porches and decks and done dozens of full scale rehabs and remodels. What I found was a lot of the so called clean cut guys I worked for before going independent didn't know the first thing about what they were selling. Lucky for them they had me, they often would not listen I'm guessing because they thought I was just a long haired hoosier who couldn't possibly match wits with them because of their princeton type haircut. Their customers would often end up hating them and loving me. I worked for one guy, nice new big honkin truck, nice club med dresser, GI haircut, could sell sand to the Arabs, but he smoked pot everyday and was as stupid as homemade s**t. Lucky for him he had me. Never judge a book by it's cover


----------

